# Honda 724



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone know how i can speed up my honda 724, my neighbour has the same year and his is a lot faster in forward and reverse, on my 30 year old honda hs80 i was able to take a philips screwdriver and backed the screw off on the governer and she reved higher and made her way faster in forward and reverse,it just made her higher on her idle and faster,anyone know where the 724 has the cable can I do it there or is there adjustment in around the carb somewhere


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is everything in the drive system adjusted properly?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Is everything in the drive system adjusted properly?


just had her completely rebuilt,all new bearing,gears,shafts for tranny ect,its the same as before i did her,the other guys idle faster in which when you put her full throttle theirs move a bit faster then mine in reverse and forward, i speed my old hs 80 up by adjusting the throttle and she moved faster forward and reverse,basically the faster the idle the faster she will move,just wanted to know is can I adjust the throttle cable to make it idle a bit faster so I didnt had to take the cover off to get at the carb to do it but probaly will tommorow to take a look


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe change the pulley sizes to drive the transmission faster.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Anyone know how i can speed up my honda 724, my neighbour has the same year and his is a lot faster in forward and reverse, on my 30 year old honda hs80 i was able to take a philips screwdriver and backed the screw off on the governer and she reved higher and made her way faster in forward and reverse,it just made her higher on her idle and faster,anyone know where the 724 has the cable can I do it there or is there adjustment in around the carb somewhere


Chaulky - Just a little more info needed. What are your current engine RPM's at idle? You should be seeing 2,100 RPM's.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Check engine speed with a tachometer. Trying to judge engine speed by ear is not accurate at all. I don't know much about the hydrostatic drive systems do the experts need to chime in here.


----------

